# 5-month puppy ate a sock story and support!



## masafiri (May 29, 2012)

Hi all, I am new to this forum but wanted to pass on a story with a happy ending for all those who have experienced concern after their puppy ate something he/she shouldn't have. This forum provided me with tons of answers and so I feel obligated to provide some encouragement.

Mowgli, my 5-month old, ate my adult wool sock approximately 48 hours ago. I had immediately called a vet back in the States when it first happened and she advised the "wait and see approach". I live in sub-Saharan Africa and so emergency surgery was not really an option anyway. Mowgli continued his thing for 24-hours, eating and passing bowels without any issue. I was adding a tablespoon of olive oil to his food to help keep things moving. After a 24-hour period, Mowgs started vomiting on and off for a few hours but still had an appetite and still having bowel movements. I called another vet who understood my lack of access to a hospital and he reassured me that as long as he continues to eat and poop, it is OK. He said there would be a CLEAR change in Mowgli's demeanor if he had a blockage. Furthermore, he said that this surgery is quite extensive and so, although I literally didn't have access to a clinic, he would continue the monitoring approach. This morning, 48-hours later, Mowgs passed the sock to my great glee. I don't know how the heck the little guy managed it but I couldn't be more relieved.

So, anyway, if this happens to you, don't blame yourself for the pup snatching the sock because you likely couldn't have done anything about it. Be patient. Be observant of your dog's behavior as you know him/her best. And best of luck!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

After the first one, yes you do blame yourself. My GSD started eating socks about 4-5 months old, he would swallow them whole. Sock after sock... we had to HIDE socks from him, bury them deep in the laundry basket, because he would swallow them so fast if he would find them. 
We've been lucky, probably a dozen or so socks and countless hair scrunchies have all passed one end or another (he's thrown them up before too). I've heard many stories of those not so lucky though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I am sorry this happened to you and glad it passed with no problem. 

However, if this were to happen to my dog, you can bet I'd blame myself.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad he's ok. It's got to be scary not to have access to emergency care and makes you even more vigilant.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am glad he is ok. We have been there with an ADULT dog yikes. Fortunatily it passed but yes, the socks can be very dangerous so we must be very careful with them. Underwear also seems to attract them.


----------

